# DDM in Bloomington, IN



## johnny.quest (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm looking for people to play D&D Miniatures with in Bloomington, Indiana.  Any takers?


----------



## Carpe DM (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm interested in a 3.5 game in Bloomington, but haven't played DDM much (read: at all).

best,

Carpe


----------

